# Hard choice the 50 1.4 or 85 1.8



## procentje20 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've saved up enough for my next purchase, which will be a fast prime. I'm leaning towards the 50 1.4 which I used to have two years ago when I still had my 7D.

However, as I now shoot full frame, I am wondering if I should go for the 85 1.8, as it gives about the same view as my 50 did on the 7D.

As I'm buying second hand, I cannot really go and try the different focal lengths. I know both lenses are really good, the 85 is even said to be the sharpest lens canon makes. 

Is the 85 as fast in focusing as the 50? will I like the view I'm used to better? or should I go with the 50 I loved so much?

(and yes, I already have the shorty forty)


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 19, 2014)

If you have the 40 and loved the 50 on your crop, then you'll love the 85 on your FF. The 85 has real USM, not micro-USM, so it's much better as well. So, 85 all the way!


----------



## FEBS (Feb 19, 2014)

+1 for the 85mm. Great lens on full frame. Love the pictures of this lens. The 50mm would give allmost the same picture as the 50 1.4, so would certainly choose for the 85mm.


----------



## Alexiumz (Feb 19, 2014)

Absolutely agree with the others who say 85 will feel more natural given you're used to 50 on crop.

I'd say it beats the 50 1.4 in most, if not all areas. I wouldn't go so far to say it's the sharpest lens they make, but it's certainly amongst their top... perhaps sharpest non-L lens. Definitely their best value for money lens (image quality to cost ratio).

The only thing to watch out for is moderate CAs wide and near wide open. Other than that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tron (Feb 19, 2014)

You will enjoy the 85mm 1.8 much more than the 50mm, especially since you already have the 40mm ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

Whoever said the 85/1.8 is Canon's sharpest lens needs an IQ test…and I don't mean image quality. However, it may be Canon's best _value_ lens in terms of sharpness per dollar.

The 85/1.8 has a better build quality and is optically better than the 50/1.4. The 85/1.8 focusses faster, too. But those considerations are secondary to focal length, which should really be the main consideration in any lens choice. 

You have zooms that cover 50mm and 85mm - why don't you set your 24-70 to 50mm for a day, and set your 70-200 to 85mm for a day, and see which focal length you prefer...


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 19, 2014)

I have both and I own a 5D3. I would say 85 first, 50 second but that is just my personal shooting style.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 19, 2014)

Why do we buy primes... image quality and to shoot wide open. We buy zooms for the convenience of being able to change focal length.. but I digress.

The 85 is sharp wide open... the 50 is not as it only sharpens up around f2.8... 

I abandoned the Canon 50's because I don't want to have to stop down to get a decent image...


----------



## procentje20 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, you guys agree on something ;-) haha

So 85mm it will be. I'm especially please at hearing it will be even faster to focus than the 50 f1.4, which in my opinion is a fast focussing lens.

They are about the same price second hand (25 euro difference)

And as said above, the choice should be about focal length. And to be honest, i've also owned a 28 1.8 on crop. Which I found a very boring composition. The cool effect is you can shoot with both eyes open as the image both eyes see is about the same (one through the lens, the other around the top of the camera) I'd expect the same from 50mm on the 5D. So boring.

Setting my zooms to a fixed length wont really work, as a prime alowes for single handed shooting. And my zooms are too heavy for that. So it wouldn't really be the same. I can't go street shooting pushing a 70-200/2.8IS in peoples faces  that would searously freak people out.

I'm watching a few 85mm on an auction site, so I'll snag one up next week. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Whoever said the 85/1.8 is Canon's sharpest lens needs an IQ test…



I think you'll find it was DxO - or at least when they first started their lens 'ratings' the 85 1.8 was top of the tree, 'rated' higher than any other Canon lens. Then it all got quietly changed a couple of years ago. 

My experience is that in many uses the 40 and 50mm focal lengths are pretty similar - unless you are very close to the subject, then as you are much closer with the 40 you can get an unwanted perspective. So if the OP already has a 40 the 85 is the default choice.


----------



## procentje20 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said the 85/1.8 is Canon's sharpest lens needs an IQ test…
> ...



Maybe I'll swap the 40 for an upcoming 50 IS when it finally arrives


----------



## tron (Feb 19, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > *Whoever said the 85/1.8 is Canon's sharpest lens needs an IQ test…*
> ...


Then that explains everything! DxO people need an IQ test anyway ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 19, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You'll have to get in the queue  I'm really hoping the new 50 IS is stellar wide open, whether that be 1.8 or 2, I'm not bothered. The current 50 1.4 is , in my opinion, not useable at 1.4 whereas the 85 1.8 can be used fully open. The sharpness of the plane of focus is what off sets the bokeh. 

For my self I wouldn't sell the 40. a) it's not worth much and b) it's a stellar little lens that goes in your pocket to complement a longer zoom.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Feb 19, 2014)

I have booth and the 85 1.8 is better regarding focus and sharpness. I shoot them on my 5D3 and 7D, more on my 5D though. Keeping my fingers crossed for the new Sigma 50, hope its as good as their new 35...anyway, it totally depends on what your shooting to justify eather one.... "NEURO" is right though, try shooting the different lengths first then buy...but since you have the 40 I'd go with the 85....its a killer lens for the price!!


----------



## alexturton (Feb 19, 2014)

Go with the 85 1.8. A fantastic little prime. Super sharp. Great docpf and Bokeh on full frame. 50 1.4 is dated, slow af and disppointing iq


----------



## gary (Feb 19, 2014)

I have had both and kept one, the 85 which in my opinion is the far better lens.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 19, 2014)

I own both and use them quite a bit, primarily indoors and when I want a light weight or less conspicuous lens. As others have pointed out, the 85mm 1.8 is a better lens. Sharper optically with faster AF, a terrific lens for the price. But, 50mm and 85mm are different beasts and serve different purposes. 

I feel the 50mm 1.4 is the best price/quality combination 50 available with AF. Hopefully, Canon enhances their 50mm prime lineup this year with a new IS lens that is of similar quality as the other IS primes introduced in 2012 (24mm, 28mm and 35mm).


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd get the 85 and watch and wait for a new 50 from either C or S.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 20, 2014)

slclick said:


> I'd get the 85 and watch and wait for a new 50 from either C or S.



Ditto this.

The 85MM is one of the best bang-for-buck lenses. My understanding is that the 50 1.4 has to be stopped down a bit to have good sharpness, which kind of negates the F/1.4 aperture. With rumors of a new 50MM flying around, I'd go with the 85 now and wait to see what happens in the 50MM focal length in the next year.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 20, 2014)

For what it's worth.. I bought an 85mm last summer for 275 and I sold it last month for 320 ish and my take away was around 295.


----------



## Logan (Feb 20, 2014)

i have the 50 1.4 and at the risk of sounding regretful, I kind of wish i had got the 85 and waited for a new internal focusing 50. the focusing barrel has some play in it that i cant imagine helps the lenses stay aligned, and it seems like a major weak spot. I havent got the hood for it yet but i am planning to just to protect the moving elements. the AF is grindy and loud.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 20, 2014)

I vote for the 85. My favorite lens.


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2014)

B&H has them both on sale now. I just pulled the trigger on the 85mm a few days ago.


----------



## procentje20 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well... things changed a bit... I've gotten a bigger bonus at work then expected. So now it will be bothe the 50 and the 85, and selling the 40 later.

But I'll get the 85 first


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> Well... things changed a bit... I've gotten a bigger bonus at work then expected. So now it will be bothe the 50 and the 85, and selling the 40 later.
> 
> But I'll get the 85 first



good idea with good new 50's coming soon i would not bother with any current 50
and also consider the sigma 85 f1.4 its closer in performance to the 85 1.2L than the 1.8 if you can stretch the extra $


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 25, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> procentje20 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... things changed a bit... I've gotten a bigger bonus at work then expected. So now it will be bothe the 50 and the 85, and selling the 40 later.
> ...



I saw the rave reviews about the sigma 85 but I've stayed away from it because of the auto focus issues that have plagued the other lenses in the sigma line... any idea if the 85. Is better in that regard?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > procentje20 said:
> ...


my siggy 85 was way off right out the box needed +13 AFMA i sent it in to sigma and less than a week later it was back and basically neutral i've used it on 8 different bodies including ones with no AFMA and i have not even bothered to AFMA it on the ones that do, its probably 2 years old now and been used heavily, It is easily one of my favourite lenses its no action lens and doesn't do well in servo but single shot stuff it is awesome and for the price its unbeatable i got mine for $850 I think?
only problem with this lens is my wife has realised how good it is and has now confiscated it :'(
so i'm now looking forward to sigmas replacement ;D
if the 35 is any indication it will be AMAZING!

but focus accuracy I have no issues unless they are caused by the driver of the camera.


----------

